# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Blind Robot, Louis-Philippe Demers, Canada / Germany / Singapore

## Airicist

vimeo.com/lpdemers

----------


## Airicist

Louis-Philippe Demers / The Blind Robot

Published on Jan 23, 2015




> The robot is a fascinating piece of technology, and the idea for it is very simple, in fact. Two robotic arms simulate how a blind person would see or scan a person’s face, by gently touching the face with it’s mechanical fingertips. If you are the person being touched, you can watch yourself in a mirror, and it’s a strange feeling you get while being scaned. There’s certainly an element of surprise about how gently the robot does his routine, although at the point when it stops at shoulder-height before moving on to your face, flashes of Sci-Fi-movies come into one’s mind and you start asking yourself wheter this machine is in fact strong enough to hurt you. The whole experience is amazing and creates a completely different perspective on robots.
> “It is a psychological experiment” tells Louis-Philippe Demers, the artist behind The Blind Robot, “just by the fact that I state that this is a blind robot, you will accept that this machine can touch you in very intimate places. If there would be a robot and I wouldn’t say anything or tell you that this device is here to measure your heart-rate by touching you, you would have a very different reaction.”

----------


## Airicist

The Blind Robot
May 10, 2015




> In this installation, visitors are invited to sit in the front of this machine and engage into a non-verbal dialogue with the Blind Robot. The robot delicately explores the body, mostly the face, of the visitor in a manner that recalls what the blind humans are doing to recognize a person or an object.

----------


## Airicist

Blind Robot | LABORATORIA Art&Science at COSMOSCOW 2016
November 3, 2016

----------

